# Computer is lagging with games.



## Dimsum (Aug 11, 2004)

I recently posted in the security forum and I cleaned all my malware.

Internet problems are fixed... but there are still problems with my games... Any online game I play has random lag spikes which were not there before... it doesn't seem randomly sparatic but its more of a systematic lag style...

Often times my screen will freeze and the computer will lock up.. many of these games require well below what my machine can process..

Intel Pentium 4 2.53ghz
512 MB DDR Ram
100 GB HD
Geforce FX 5200
Windows XP Home

However, I do notice some random glitches with my video output on the screen.. there will be random flickers of light and screen shakes.

Thanks.


----------



## Obligatory (Jul 20, 2006)

Check thy harddrive/paging file.

Its probably memory, if its that kind of lag. Likely, your computer is trying to load something, gets caught up with it, and thus the game has to stop, go, stop go.

Do some benchmarks, and as for the video thing, I have no idea. A last ditch option to fix malware (since they usually don't damage hardware, but sometimes they do) is to backup everything (make sure there's no pesky viruses hidden in them first o_o) and then do a reinstall of windows. Its very hard to fix everything that malware screws up, since it's a very deliberate attempt to debilitate a computer.


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

What type of games do you play?
The FX 5200 isn't a great card to be playing newer games on.


----------



## Dimsum (Aug 11, 2004)

I play FFXI, WC3, and some free MMORPGS...

How do I check the harddrive/paging file?

and how do I do benchmarks?... sorry I'm somewhat of a computer dummy.. and I need step by step instructions.. >_<


----------



## InfernoReaper (Jun 13, 2006)

how much of your hard drive is filled up cuz i get lag when my HD is 50% full on CounterStrike

Click My Computer, right click Local Disk C, Properties


----------



## Dimsum (Aug 11, 2004)

40.2GB Used
52.8GB Free


----------



## InfernoReaper (Jun 13, 2006)

Dimsum said:


> 40.2GB Used
> 52.8GB Free


apparently that isnt the problem


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I looked at your other thread. Assuming this is not a problem with specific servers, ping or broadband issues -- I would try uninstalling SpySweeper for a test.


----------



## Dimsum (Aug 11, 2004)

uninstall spysweeper?


----------



## Volk (Jul 24, 2006)

Dimsum said:


> uninstall spysweeper?


Ye i think thats what rollin said.


----------



## Dimsum (Aug 11, 2004)

I uninstalled spysweeper, still the same problem..


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Monitor the CPU temp -- does it increase appreciably when these lags begin to occur?

http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php

Also, and you may have to set the game in a "window" rather than full screen to pull this off, check your resource usage as follows:

COMMIT CHARGE

Do ctrl-alt-del to open up the task manager. Select the "performance" tab. Let me know what you see under:

*Physical Memory*

*Total:* this is your total installed ram -- "physical" memory
*Available:* this is the amt of real "physical" memory presently uncommitted

*Commit Charge*

*Total:* this is the combination of total physical and virtual memory currently in use
*Limit:* this is the total physical and virtual memory available
*Peak:* this is the most you have had in use in this session


----------



## Dimsum (Aug 11, 2004)

Physical Memory

Total: 523764
Available: 275348

Commit Charge

Total: 306276
Limit: 1268120
Peak: 556296


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The "Peak" is higher than your installed ram, which would tend to indicate that Windows needed to do some excessive paging of the hard drive (slower than ram) at one point. 

It may or may not be a factor in your problem.

Peak: 556296


----------



## Dimsum (Aug 11, 2004)

how would i go about fixing this?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You would either have to install more ram or determine what is causing the extra memory usage.

If it is routine startups, you can disable them by running *msconfig* and unchecking them under the startup tab.

Many are "user choice" or just do not require running at startup.

You can check out what they are with a little research:

In addition to general Google searches for obscure items, I use these sites frequently:

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/
http://www.answersthatwork.com/Tasklist_pages/tasklist.htm
http://computercops.biz/modules.php?name=StartupList

If you want to post a HijackThis scanlog, I can probably make some suggestions:

Download and install HijackThis using the "self extractor". Run it and select "do a system scan and save the log file". Then copy/paste the contents of the log to a reply

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe


----------



## Dimsum (Aug 11, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:51:41 PM, on 7/31/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\mHotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\Program Files\aim\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://hotmail.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.emachines.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.emachines.com
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] mHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ViewMgr] C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\aim\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Utopia Angel] "C:\Utopia\Angel\Angel.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\aim\aim.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.emachines.com
O16 - DPF: {20050325-D35A-4233-926E-2E801AE25949} (NMJPStarter15 Class) - http://www.netmarble.jp/_common/cab/NMStarterJP5.cab
O16 - DPF: {6FC19219-C47E-4880-9A79-D218A1C374F9} (NMJTransX Control) - http://file.netmarble.jp/Control/NMJTransX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation Service (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you run *msconfig* and select the startup tab you can disable items there. All configurations there are reversable, so you can experiment.

About the only thing you really need permanently enabled is your Antivirus.

Everything else you could make desktop or quicklaunch shortcuts to. Just find their "exes" and right click and select "send to" > desktop as shortcut. That way you can simply run them when you really want them.

I'd just get rid of this altogether by checking and fixing it in HijackThis:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\jusched.exe

And I doubt you have any use for this:

O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe

Another alternative, before playing a game, is just to open Task Manager and terminate all processes with a User Name except Explorer. You would have to reboot to get them back.


----------



## Dimsum (Aug 11, 2004)

alright, thanks

what is adobe gamma loader by the way?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

http://www.spyany.com/files/Adobe-Gamma-Loader_exe.html


----------



## Dimsum (Aug 11, 2004)

I have been running through the startup programs.. and I have researched NVCPL.. and I have found out through google:

Description:
NVCPL.EXE is a process which is registered as the W32.SpyBot.S Worm. It takes advantage of the Windows LSASS vulnerability, which creates a buffer overflow and instigates your computer to shut down. To see more information about this vulnerability please look at the following Microsoft bulletin: http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-011.mspx

Everytime I try to use HJT to fix it.. it reapears on startup.. I even disabled it on startup... can you please help me get rid of it?.. I think it is causing my lag spikes..


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You don't have NVCPL.EXE in your HijackThis scanlog.

You have:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\*NvCpl.dll*,NvStartup

>> http://www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/dlllibrary/nvcpl/

Note the "dll" -- this is not an "exe"


----------



## Dimsum (Aug 11, 2004)

oic, thanks


----------



## Dimsum (Aug 11, 2004)

My computer is still having the same problems... its pretty aggravating being dropped randomly....

It also has begun to just simply freeze.. it goes into this lockup phase and the speakers will skip... and that's when you know the computer is frozen..


----------



## Dimsum (Aug 11, 2004)

can anyone help please?


----------



## Dimsum (Aug 11, 2004)

If i need more ram... how would I go about getting more?... right now i have a 512mb ram card... do i just insert another card? or will i have to buy another ram card?


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

I suggest you buy a second 512MB module that is identicle to the one you're using now, to save any conflicts. Obviously you have to find out exactly what kind of RAM you're using at the moment, and there are programs that can tell you. Everest Home Edition for example, is an excellent tool.


----------



## superdot (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm almost sure that this is the problem: your problem is your graphic card i think because i have the same card and before i had this graphic all my games worked perfectly. But the graphic card i had before didn't have that much memory so i needed a new one. Then i bought GeForece 5200x. Thats when all the problems started. Alot of the games starting lagging.


----------



## slorlkuk (Dec 2, 2005)

Download and install the newest drivers from Nvidia:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_162.18.html

If this does not alleviate the issue, I suggest running memtest on your ram:
http://www.memtest.org/


----------

